# SD card backup.



## bruisedlee (May 21, 2008)

I have a camera that uses SD cards, I am planning on going on a trip where I will be away from my PC for a few weeks. Does anyone know of a portable hard drive that you can plug an SD card into and it will back it up in case something happens to your SD card?

Thanks


----------



## Big Mike (May 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

There are many such devices.  You can pay a lot and get one that has a nice screen for you to see the images.  Cheaper ones may not be able to preview the images.  

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/con...lSearch=yes&O=RootPage.jsp&A=search&Q=*&bhs=t


----------



## usayit (May 21, 2008)

Image tanks....

I have two... an Epson P2000 and a Wolverine 40gb.  Both were purchased several years ago.  I like my Epson and I'm pretty sure the newer ones are even better.  The screen is wonderful and gets a thumbs up from me for overall design.  

The Wolverine is just ok for the price.... I don't like how the CF flash card sticks out when being downloaded and how it switches to battery power when connected to a computer via USB.


btw... Epson's website has a link to their clearance store.  They almost always have some discounted.


----------



## bruisedlee (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys, this will be very helpful.


----------

